# Our bunny just died



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

My sister had a little mini Holland Lop, about 7 mo. Cutest, sweetest little baby ever, we all loved him. Sadly, he just died 15 mins ago. Have no idea why, and that's why I'm posting, I would like some ideas? He was fine this morning, ate and drank like normal, was active. Then in the afternoon, one of my other sister's saw him lying down, sleeping. Of course, he does that normally so nobody thought anything of it. Then one of my _other_ sisters (I have 7, sorry for all the "others"!) walked into the living room upstairs this evening and saw him just laying on the cage floor, motionless. She reached in and touched him and he convulsed...she brought him to me, but there was nothing I could have done. I held his limp little body while he kept gasping for air for a few minutes, then died. I just cleaned up his cage and saw 2-3 clumps of fresh, teeny poop pellets...obviously that's not normal. Minutes before he died, he passed a little diarrhea, too. I'm very shocked about all this....he literally faded and died within a few hours; I wish someone had noticed earlier and we could have taken him to the vet. If you need more info on him, I'd be happy to answer questions. Thanks.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry about your little bunny. I haven't had bunnies in a long time and can't offer anything except sad regrets.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry about the bunny, maybe someone else has some ideas?? I have no experience wtih bunnies. Other than Sunny liking to find them.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I don't have any experience with bunnies but love the little guys (so cute). RIP, little buns. I'm sorry you and your sisters had to go through this, and I hope the little guy didn't suffer. :frown:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  Me too Rowan...I couldn't tell if he was in pain or not, although being unable to breath probably isn't comfortable....poor guy, he deserved better.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear you lost your little bunny. It's so hard to tell when they are sick - being prey animals, they are very good at hiding illness until it is too late. 

My bunny experience is strange. My first bunny died at about 3 months. the next bunny died at about 5 months. I was thinking that I was not meant for a bunny, but tried one more time. This one was doing well at one year, so I got another bunny. Both of these bunnies lived to over 13 years! My vet called them his little geriatric buns and said he had never met a bunny as old as mine. Since they say bunnies live around 6 years, I guess mine averaged out. 

Tell your sister how sorry I am about her loss, and that she should consider another bunny when she is ready. They aren't poodles, but they are very sweet! And there is nothing cuter than a bunny doing zoomies and flips!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Underpants Gnome said:


> I am so sorry to hear you lost your little bunny. It's so hard to tell when they are sick - being prey animals, they are very good at hiding illness until it is too late.
> 
> My bunny experience is strange. My first bunny died at about 3 months. the next bunny died at about 5 months. I was thinking that I was not meant for a bunny, but tried one more time. This one was doing well at one year, so I got another bunny. Both of these bunnies lived to over 13 years! My vet called them his little geriatric buns and said he had never met a bunny as old as mine. Since they say bunnies live around 6 years, I guess mine averaged out.
> 
> Tell your sister how sorry I am about her loss, and that she should consider another bunny when she is ready. They aren't poodles, but they are very sweet! And there is nothing cuter than a bunny doing zoomies and flips!


 Wow, those were some old bunnies!! You must be a good bunny mom.  Thank you, I will tell her. She's already thinking about getting another one...she feels it will help her get over the loss of her baby. We'll see....I'm the same as her, as soon as I lose one of my animal friends I like to get another fairly soon, it helps you feel less lonely and you also feel like the previous pet didn't die in vain, she left a spot for another furbaby.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Underpants Gnome said:


> ISince they say bunnies live around 6 years, I guess mine averaged out.


Wow! Then I guess when our mini lop passed away a few years ago at the age of 10, we didn't do too badly either.

So sorry to hear about the baby bun's premature demise - Bunnies can be so fragile... My dogs have caught/killed two wild ones in our backyard. One of the bunnies they chased, they didn't even lay a paw on. The poor thing just must have had a heart attack or something - there wasn't a mark on him, but he was no longer living when I got to him...

They can die from getting too hot, too cold, etc. I suppose there'd be no way to know for sure unless you get a necropsy done...

I hope that if your sister does get another bunny - it gives her a good dozen years or more!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My childhood bunny Bunno lived many years in an outside grassy pen in the yard. My later bunnies Pansey, Orchid, Lily, and Camelia lived a few years and died of ??? Just like Easter chickies, I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor bunny baby. So sorry for your loss. Much love to you and your sister.


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.

My childhood friend had a bunny who died suddenly, and later we learned that heart attacks are not uncommon in bunnies.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have also heard that heart attacks are common with bunnies. They do make lovely pets it is sad that they are so fragile. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## mozarticus (Dec 22, 2011)

ohh so sorry for your loss


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I have also heard that heart attacks are common with bunnies. They do make lovely pets it is sad that they are so fragile. I am sorry for your loss.


I didn't know this until recently. The neighbor's nasty cat is _always _in my yard and one day I heard this horrible scream. The cat was attacking a wild rabbit! Of course I raced outside and tried to catch the friggin' cat, which I didn't, but I saved the bunny. I Googled rabbits to research the shrieking and discovered they often die of fright (heart attacks). That's so sad. Bunnies are the cutest little creatures. 

I think this one made it. S/he actually came out of hiding after I scared the cat off, glanced at me and then hopped off.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah Rowan for saving the bunny. You know I love cats...own one. But I hate cats that are allowed to run rampant through the neighbourhood...eating birds and doing their business in my garden. I understand a lot of people think the cats are not happy unless they can run free. But come one. The cat population is crazy and they really do a lot of damage. I am glad you saved the bun rab.

Sorry Mom24 doggies about your bunnies death. My parents gave me a rabbit when I turned five...and I loved him...so I can imagine your pain.


----------

